# Book on Fibromyalgia



## Guest (May 29, 1999)

Hi! I have IBS and had a rough time getting it diagnosedbut my sister who is a nurse (out of state) sent me the book IBS & the Mind-Body Brain-Gut Connection. That book hass been a life saver!!!! I was better informed when I went to another Dr., stopped all the expensive testing, used the elimination diet + Prevacid and stopped the vicious cycle. My question now is for a friend w/FMS. Where do I get the book Fibromyalgia by Edwin H. Season (Jan. 1999)??


----------

